# TnC Micro Lux Dragon Good for EDC? (vs McGizmo and/or Mushondt)



## iwantaparker (Nov 2, 2019)

Hello all, new member here! I'm fairly new to flashaholism, but like many, I'm an eager convert and a confessing cork sniffer who really enjoys finely crafted, premium items. With that in mind, I'm looking for the "perfect" edc torch. Ideally I'd prefer made in USA, slim, and as many nice-tint lumens as I can get, but beyond that I'm not too sure what would be best (i.e. clicky vs twisty, choice of metal, emitter type, etc.), so I'm looking to the experts.

I started at the top basically with the McGizmo Haiku w/Tana Super LE (little too large for EDC) or else the Muyshondt Aeon MkIII (beautiful but unsure of where it's made and max lumens are...lackluster by comparison). Then I found the TnC Micro Lux Dragon which boasts an insane 1000 lumens while still meeting all of my other requirements. What say ye? Anybody with experience with any or preferably all of the above? Any other recommendations I'm not aware of?

Again, my preferences in order of priority:

1. Made in USA
2. Premium feel in hand
3. Slim, easily pocketable form factor (business casual at work), ideally less than 3/4" diameter
4. Respectable max lumens
5a. Tint (not necessarily a snob here, and I actually prefer a neutral white over high CRI)
5b. Run time
5c. Battery availability

Don't really need a moonlight low; my main uses are walking at night with the wife and kids around the neighborhood and inspecting the backyard when things go bump in the night. Would probably prefer equal parts flood and throw if that's a thing. For reference, I carry a 3" XM18 and a steel Maxmadco, so I like a bit of heft. Again, the TnC really seems to answer the mail in all regards, just hoping some folks have some comparative experience. My biggest worries about the TnC are accidental engagement in-pocket, short runtimes, overheating, and having to use ONLY 10440's. 

If you've stuck with me this far, thanks for taking the time! Looking forward to hearing people's opinions and I will value them highly. They will be an integral part of my decision making process as I don't have the option to buy everything and sell what I don't like.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 2, 2019)

Hello and welcome to CPF 

Your post above has been approved, but the thread was moved to the Custom Flashlight forum (from Beyond Flashlights)

If you would rather prefer it be located in either the general Recommend forum or the maker-specific TnC forum, please simply let staff know and we can move it further

However, the sense I gather from your OP above, is that you definitely want a custom torch but are not yet currently set on TnC for certain.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Nov 2, 2019)

TnC’s lights are really underrated, and they don’t get the appreciation they deserve. They really are works of art, and as far as I know, are machined and assembled domestically. That said, yes, it might pump out 1000 lumens, but OTF numbers will probably be less. I don’t think em-mgt has a light meter to measure the actual numbers. Another consequence of running a 10440, and the small size, is that you’ll only get max output briefly before the light overheats or runs out of juice from the battery. 

Muyshondt’s lights aren’t made in the USA. Good luck getting the light serviced if it ever breaks down too. They have low secondary, re-sale value too if that’s a concern. 

McGizmo makes a really solid light, and many would argue that the Haiku is THE ideal EDC light. With the Tana LE you can get a lot more versatility out of it than you would stock. This is what I’d recommend most, but it seems like the size is a bit much for your uses. 

I wouldn’t worry about the numbers (lumens). The way your eyes perceive light logarithmically means that it takes a tremendous jump in output for your eyes to see the difference. In practice, most people won’t ever need more than a couple hundred lumens.


----------



## id30209 (Nov 2, 2019)

Go for it! Like theodore said, underrated but quality is one of the best out there and customer service is amazing.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 2, 2019)

Based on some of the details you mention in the OP, I will suggest that you at least look at the SureFire Titan Plus AAA (a/k/a "Titan-B" model designation) , if a stock non-custom light would be considered.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 2, 2019)

I will add some of my thoughts to each of your criteria below ...



iwantaparker said:


> .... Again, my preferences in order of priority:
> 
> 1. Made in USA



Understood. Realize that this does markedly limit your choices.



iwantaparker said:


> 2. Premium feel in hand



Subjective, of course. Quality of machining, and fit & finish, as well as "heft" (mentioned in OP) relate to this. Some prefer sleek minimalist designs, others like excellent knurling and grip.



iwantaparker said:


> 3. Slim, easily pocketable form factor (business casual at work), ideally less than 3/4" diameter



That is < ~ 19mm OD, so as a practical matter eliminates most 16mm-18mm cell-powered (CR123A / 18650) torches. Which mostly leaves AA / AAA (and/or Li-Ion versions of those sizes) and some esoteric alternatives such as CR2 or N-cells.



iwantaparker said:


> 4. Respectable max lumens



What do you consider "respectable" for EDC ? My personal opinion is probably an outlier, as > 90% of my EDC usage is under 50 lumens :shrug:



iwantaparker said:


> 5a. Tint (not necessarily a snob here, and I actually prefer a neutral white over high CRI)



If high CRI is not a priority, you have lots of good choices. Most typical emitters these days have at least "decent-plus" (neutral) tints available.



iwantaparker said:


> 5b. Run time



Output vs runtime. What do you want more ? Multi-mode (or "tricks" like QTC) lets you trade these off.



iwantaparker said:


> 5c. Battery availability
> ....



For EDC, to me, this means *AA/AAA* at NiMH/alkaline voltages, without question. Ability to use higher voltage Li-Ion may be a bonus, but an _exclusive_ need for this essentially rules out those particular torches for me.

Hope those points are useful in clarifying things


----------



## iwantaparker (Nov 2, 2019)

Archimedes,

First off, thank you for the welcome! I can already tell this is a great place to hang out! And you're correct about my preference for custom. I actually really like the design and specs of the Surefire Titan Plus, but I admit that my OCD is forcing me into the custom/mid-tech corner in keeping with the rest of my EDC gear.

To answer some of your questions:
- Feel in hand and quality machining are just slightly more important to me than aesthetics, though I enjoy a good, clean design. The knurling of the TnC Dragon line is appealing and I like the idea of having a brand-specific texture with each of my pieces (e.g. the Hinderer scale texture, the "krinkle" pattern in my Atwood Wrunt, the diamond pattern in Alox [and my eventual SAKModder acquisition lol], etc.), but I wouldn't be opposed to a smooth design if the threading and overall machining is top notch.

- You've got me pegged on battery preference. Ideally I'd get a torch that takes anything from alkaline AA/AAA all the way up to 10440/14500 potency for ultimate versatility. I'd be willing to EDC a CR123/CR2 size light if it can make up for size with other attributes.

- As to respectable output, I have to admit that my use is rare, but it seems that when I need it, I really need it. I'd rather have too much than too little when I'm crawling ship's fuel tanks if you know what I'm sayin'. And I once got outgunned after a Christmas program by a parking lot escort with a brighter torch than me...it's pretty frustrating/embarrassing being "that guy" that's always prepared yet when the time comes for me to actually use my (admittedly overly expensive) gear, I'm outdone by a guy with a $10 Academy torch (no offense intended to anyone who owns and loves those, just made me look bad in front of my wife lol). If I'm not speaking anecdotally, I suppose I'd prefer something that has at least 300-500 lumens available? But again, I'll defer if you experienced guys think that much isn't necessary.

- And finally runtime...I'm not totally sure what is a fair expectation, honestly. I understand max output is only available for short bursts, but in the case of the TnC, I'd like to know that I can get a couple minutes on high/turbo and maybe have some life left, OR ELSE be able to use the 50 lumen "low" for several hours (days?). I've gathered that the Muyshondt is a pretty rare case of super long run times, but I do like that capability. I haven't been able to find solid runtime info on TnC torches, particularly the 10440 size.

Hopefully that helps with what I'm looking for? Thanks again for your input!


----------



## iwantaparker (Nov 2, 2019)

the0dore3524 said:


> TnC’s lights are really underrated, and they don’t get the appreciation they deserve. They really are works of art, and as far as I know, are machined and assembled domestically. That said, yes, it might pump out 1000 lumens, but OTF numbers will probably be less. I don’t think em-mgt has a light meter to measure the actual numbers. Another consequence of running a 10440, and the small size, is that you’ll only get max output briefly before the light overheats or runs out of juice from the battery.
> 
> Muyshondt’s lights aren’t made in the USA. Good luck getting the light serviced if it ever breaks down too. They have low secondary, re-sale value too if that’s a concern.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the input! It's super helpful. Interesting point about the lumens, as well...that's really making me think.

That's too bad about Muyshondt, but it does make my search easier lol. He makes some gorgeous torches, that's certain!

Do you happen to know roughly how long the Micro Lux Dragon (or any of the other 10440 size lights) runs for on any/all of the modes? I really dig the form factor and it looks and sounds like it could be a serious contender. That said...

It sounds like the Haiku w/Tana Super LE would be your choice even over the TnC. For curiosity's sake, why is that? I think I'd be willing to overlook or otherwise get used to the size if there are enough attributes to compensate.


----------



## iwantaparker (Nov 2, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Go for it! Like theodore said, underrated but quality is one of the best out there and customer service is amazing.




Thank you for the encouragement! You and theodore both hit on custy service, and though I didn't mention that in my priorities list, that is very important to me. I did speak with Bob regarding TnC lights not too long ago and I was very impressed to say the least. I wanted to buy from him for that reason alone to be honest. And quality is of course critical. I want to buy a light that I can carry and use without worry. If you happen to have a Micro Lux Dragon or any of their other 10440 size torches, I'd love to hear more thoughts about what you like (and dislike if applicable) about them!


----------



## nbp (Nov 2, 2019)

I have long touted McGizmo and Muyshondt as excellent EDCs. My Haikus are some of my favorite lights ever, and I have had most of Enrique’s smaller lights including Aeons, Ions, Nautilus, and Mako and loved them too. No experience here with TnC. With the outputs you are looking for you may want to look at something like CR123 or 18350 based lights. Still very compact but more flexibility with output and runtime. Have you considered something like a BOSS 35?


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 3, 2019)

Bob is the real deal & I have several TnC lights. You can't go wrong with him or his products. They are impressive performers & built quality is exceptional. Having mentioned that, read below. 

Caution: Just know what you are getting into & get quality cells & a good charger! If your gonna EDC some of these: make sure you don't accidently activate one of these on Turbo in your pocket/purse/man-bag/book-bag. Trust me, they get stupid hot stupid fast!
Good luck & welcome to CPF!

Footnote: In a nod to what arch suggested, I have the Surefire Titan on both me and my wife's keychain.


----------



## iwantaparker (Nov 3, 2019)

nbp said:


> I have long touted McGizmo and Muyshondt as excellent EDCs. My Haikus are some of my favorite lights ever, and I have had most of Enrique’s smaller lights including Aeons, Ions, Nautilus, and Mako and loved them too. No experience here with TnC. With the outputs you are looking for you may want to look at something like CR123 or 18350 based lights. Still very compact but more flexibility with output and runtime. Have you considered something like a BOSS 35?




You guys have really got me leaning towards the Haiku at this rate. I'm open to CR123-based torches if they can stay more or less along the lines of what I value most. I've looked at the Boss lights but the aesthetic just isn't for me admittedly. Is there anything Olight S1 Baton-ish sized that's made in the USA? That was my first CR123 light and I dig that general form factor, it packs a lot of punch in a tiny package.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 3, 2019)

iwantaparker said:


> You guys have really got me leaning towards the Haiku at this rate. I'm open to CR123-based torches if they can stay more or less along the lines of what I value most. I've looked at the Boss lights but the aesthetic just isn't for me admittedly. Is there anything Olight S1 Baton-ish sized that's made in the USA? That was my first CR123 light and I dig that general form factor, it packs a lot of punch in a tiny package.



Well, there _are_ ways to nano-size the McGizmo, I guess ...[emoji14]


----------



## nbp (Nov 3, 2019)

If you like AA form factor you can get a Haiku with a AA body. Then you just have to decide if you want a AA optimized converter for alkalines and NiMH cells or if you like the idea of 14500s you can get the converter that takes 4.2v for more lumens. If you don’t think the Haiku suits you, no worries. I’m just commenting on that particular light more as it’s one I have a lot of familiarity with and generally favor.


----------



## nbp (Nov 3, 2019)

Since you have a bit of cash ready for this adventure you could also look into getting something custom spun for you. Members like “mcbrat” will do full builds out of a variety metals and can alter a design to suit you. He makes some pretty lights!


----------



## AVService (Nov 3, 2019)

You could also just try a Peak on for size and see if ian AAA sized light is really the flavor that you want after all?
The AAA Eiger can be had in a crazy array of options really and some that are really high output and the machining is pretty decent and they feel good in hand too.
I have them in Brass and SS and they do feel a lot like custom but on a more off the shelf price point.

I also like the Logan 17500 size and this will allow you a variety of power options from AAA to 123 to 17500 for different outputs and runtimes by cell selection.

I do not like the QTC adjustable in AAA but really am OK with it in the Logan and there are few lights as versatile that I have ever found.

The Haiku are terrific for sure but a lot bigger to me too.


----------



## id30209 (Nov 3, 2019)

Aaaaaaaaand that’s how they grab you and pull you in...[emoji23][emoji1690]


----------



## iwantaparker (Nov 4, 2019)

Man, you guys have given me a ton to think about. I'm gonna need to mull these options over for a bit longer, I think. Thanks to all for the warm welcomes and all the great advice and input! I'll do my best to remember to update this thread at such time as I pull the trigger on something...hopefully in the not-too-distant future. Thanks again, CPF!


----------



## nbp (Nov 4, 2019)

And don’t forget when you get down to two choices, the CPF motto is “Buy Both!” [emoji6]


----------

